# New to this forum



## lyn (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all, I'm lyn, I have a '88 Renault Master T35 with a Surf Stream Conversion. I purchased it on ebay 2yrs ago and had to fly up to Scotland and drive it back 500miles to Surrey We had a great time, stopped off to see Lindas Farn & York Minster on the way home.

Did look at the VWs but I wanted a toilet & shower and one I could stand up in. I love her to bits and can't wait to retire and take off in her.

Joined here to meet/talk to like minded people who love their MHs

lyn


----------



## Pioneer (Jun 22, 2009)

welcome to the site lyn, glad the van was no trouble on it's maiden voyage. Lots of Motorhome lovers on here, with a lot of knowledge on various subjects.

Happy Camping


----------



## Wez (Jun 22, 2009)

lyn said:


> Joined here to meet/talk to like minded people who love their MHs




I'm pretty new here myself - but its a great forum, excellent info - everyone friendly and helpful.

Glad to hear you and your camper are getting on well 

Hope you have many more sunny trips together


----------



## Polly (Jun 22, 2009)

Hia
and welcome
Hope you are enjoying yourself thats a silly question seeing you have had your m/h 2 years you must be enjoying the life
WELCOME


----------



## wildweekend (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Lyn, welcome.


----------



## lenny (Jun 22, 2009)

Hiya Lyn and welcome ,I know of one or two more on here with your self same van so if you have any problems with it just ask away


----------



## Belgian (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Lynn,
Welcome to this lovely and informative madhouse.
You'll get along nice (they even led this weird Belgian in !)
Happy wilding


----------



## Paula (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi
Am also new to the site and m/homing.  I have owned a Lunar Roadstar for 1 year.  We are only able to get away for one or two nights mostly but just love the ability to 'take off'.  We are based in Somerset, on Exmoor.  I  notice a name or two on here are the same as on another motorhome site - seems like a big community.  
Paula


----------



## 888dee (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm new round these parts as well and liking it a lot, been very useful to me already and we've only had our van a couple of months, just waiting until I get paid then I'll figure out who to make a contirbution to the site


----------



## LaughingHeart (Jun 24, 2009)

Osiyo Lyn,
    Welcome! So nice to meet new folk who share the common interest. I am an ageing camperholic with a lust for Playing with old campers and caravans, meeting people and organising things. [See thread about my meet in September] There are some very nice members here who will go the extra mile to help etc. Don't be shy, dive in, the waters fine!
Paol.


----------



## lyn (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi all, thank you for the welcome. Laughingheart, I have already asked about the meet and will be contacting the site tomorrow to book myself in. Will look forward to meeting you all there.

lyn


----------



## ajs (Jun 25, 2009)

888dee said:


> waiting until I get paid then I'll figure out who to make a contirbution to the site


 
i'll PM you my address for contributions..... fanks


btw... who's this noobie _*bin*_ fella then...has he been on the age thread yet... _bet he's 21 anall_

regards
aj


----------



## petercheason (Jun 25, 2009)

hello and welcome Lyn , this is a great site good people and veryu informative ...a little off the wall at times but  informative


----------

